# 52750 EPL booster



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

I've noticed people complaining that once they connect 12040 Switch Lanterns they sometimes have trouble with their switches not switching. I'd guess it has to do with the extra mechanisms having to move combined with long wire runs and subsequent voltage drops. 

The World Of LGB describes this red box as follows: "52750 EPL Booster. This red box provides extra energy to operate 12010 Switch Drives under unfavorable operating conditions. We strongly recommend using the 52750 in any EPL circuit where reliable drive operation is important."

Does anyone have an 52750 EPL booster? I'm curious about what's in there (especially since it's out of production). Is it a couple of diodes and two giant capacitors (one to juice up some instant current in each direction)?

Thanks


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I would recommend AGAINST the lanterns, even if using a booster. I have the lanterns and I boost the voltage in a similar manner using the capacitors, and the lanterns will often "hang up" the turnout regardless. I still have the lanterns in place, but every one is disconnected from the drive and they only serve to indicate where the turnouts actually are. Boy, those were a waste!


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh great... I just got two from onlytrains.com.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I use the booster and find that the EPL drives are 'snappier'. 

And I am not alone, others in my club have found these do help also.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 24 Dec 2010 07:50 PM 
Oh great... I just got two from onlytrains.com. 

Don't feel bad. I have ~25 of those turkeys!


----------



## Chata86 (Dec 5, 2010)

Are you sure your EPLs are setup correctly? I've noticed that if the arm isn't perfectly placed on that motor gear so that the switch rails are centered when the motor magnets are about to push either way.. Well it doesn't work well. 

Or... Is there some design defect in the lamp turning mechanism that requires too much force to turn?


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have both the lamp and the DPDT add-on units, the epl drive is sluggish. 

One fix is to use 2 epl drives, one on each side of the switch. One for the DPDT and the other for the lamp. It is only $$$$ 

Or, get one of the newer train-li slo-motion drives with the internal spdt switch. DC and DCC capability.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Chata86 on 26 Dec 2010 12:48 AM 
Are you sure your EPLs are setup correctly? I've noticed that if the arm isn't perfectly placed on that motor gear so that the switch rails are centered when the motor magnets are about to push either way.. Well it doesn't work well. Or... Is there some design defect in the lamp turning mechanism that requires too much force to turn? 


Yes to all cases. Even if they work OK initially (most of them), after being outside for a few years they seem to get worse and harder to throw, probably due to dirt/crud//wear.

It would be more effective, easier to see at night, and easier on the mechanism, to use one set of contacts of the EPL dpdt attachment to change between a red and green LED to show turnout direction.


----------

